# PCLinuxOS compatibility?



## Error 404 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going to give PCLinuxOS MiniMe 2008 a try, because I've fallen in love with KDE and PCLOS's (relative) speed.
I need to know one thing; Is it compatible with my laptop?
Specs are:
CPU: Pentium III 850 MHz (coppermine)
RAM: 512 MB SDRAM (100 MHz)
HDD: 9.3 GB Hitachi, soon to be replaced (its almost dead  )
Graphics: ATi Rage M3
Sound card: ESS Maestro 3

Most of the time, Linux fails to recognize either my graphics card or my sound card.
I would like to know if PCLinuxOS can work on them, preferably without hacking the registry or whatever it is...
I've looked on google, PCLOS's Wiki and forums, but there wasn't much help there.


----------



## xfire (Jul 31, 2008)

Since you are looking for a fast OS try xubuntu. I don't know much about KDE but SUSE is supposed to be the best with it.
I have never tried PC Linux. There is no harm it burning it and trying(get a re-writable) or you could try it on Virtual machine and share your experience with us but from what I've heard PC Linux is good.


----------



## dannylill1981 (Aug 1, 2008)

i used to use older versions of PCLOS and it was good, although KDE is really intensive on slower machines, i would also recommend using xubuntu. As for hardware support suck it and see is really the only way to tell.


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 1, 2008)

I seriously love the KDE interface, it is beautiful, and runs ok on my laptop.
I'm going to try downloading PCLinuxOS Minime, which I'll then customize and use KDE 4.1!
If that fails, then I'll probably look into a barebone installation of Ubuntu 7.10 and customize it.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> I seriously love the KDE interface, it is beautiful, and runs ok on my laptop.
> I'm going to try downloading PCLinuxOS Minime, which I'll then customize and use KDE 4.1!
> If that fails, then I'll probably look into a barebone installation of Ubuntu 7.10 and customize it.



If you like KDE so much, you could try Kubuntu.


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 1, 2008)

Kubuntu would be a good idea, but how easy is it to upgrade KDE 3.5 to 4.1? Would I have to completely remove 3.5 and then install 4.1? Or can I just install 4.1 as an upgrade to 3.5?


----------



## xfire (Aug 1, 2008)

KDE 4.1 can be installed on Ubuntu too.


----------



## Error 404 (Aug 1, 2008)

Update!
I have downloaded and installed PCLinuxOS 2008 Minime, which runs beautifully on my laptop.
It didn't detect my screen first up, but it was a simple matter of adjusting the resolution to get it right, and I'll be installing OpenOffice and KDE 4.1 tomorow. 

As for Ubuntu, I can't be bothered stripping it down. PCLOS Minime is already stripped down a lot, and that makes it easier to customize.


----------

